# Black things in fur?



## Nibbles96 (Apr 4, 2010)

I noticed that my rabbit Nibbles has these little black things in his fur, mainly around the bottoms of his ears and along his back. I have no idea what they are.. I'm 99.9% sure they're not bugs, they're not jumping around or anything  My dad said he's sure they aren't bugs. I don't know what it is though.. He's been scratching a lot too in the places he has these black things.

Does anyone have a clue what they are?


----------



## dainerra (Apr 4, 2010)

sounds like flea dirt. does it look like this?
http://www.vetsci.usyd.edu.au/veterinary_services/sydney/images/fleas ticks and worms/Flea dirt.jpg
most descriptions describe it as looking like someone sprinkled pepper on the skin?

if so, then there ARE fleas, but hopefully not a huge infestation yet. They are horrible to get rid of too


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like mites to me. The black things would be the mites poo (creatures like these tend to poop around the heads and necks I've noticed.). Which explains why they aren't moving  

The mites can come in the hay or such. I suggest taking your bun to the vet- petshop remedies usually aren't strong enough.

My rats had mites before and we had to give them meds. Troublesome, but worth it to get rid of them...

But don't take just my word for it. Wait for other, more experienced people's opinions too


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2010)

*dainerra wrote: *


> sounds like flea dirt. does it look like this?
> http://www.vetsci.usyd.edu.au/veterinary_services/sydney/images/fleas%20ticks%20and%20worms/Flea%20dirt.jpg
> most descriptions describe it as looking like someone sprinkled pepper on the skin?
> 
> if so, then there ARE fleas, but hopefully not a huge infestation yet. They are horrible to get rid of too



I was going to say this, but I have something to add that I learned at my vet. If it is flea dirt? Take a pinch of it and drop a water bead on it, let it sit, if it turns red, it's fleas. The blood is coming out of the matter. When we took our cat to the vet, there was just enough dirt in the carrier, so he did the water thing, turned red. Confirmed flea infestation.

Here's a thread from our Library on Fleas:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12922&forum_id=10


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with the others that it's either flea dirt or perhaps mites. Can you get him to the vet so they can prescribe the appropriate meds?


----------



## Nibbles96 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try the water thing and I'll try to get him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> Sounds like mites to me. The black things would be the mites poo (creatures like these tend to poop around the heads and necks I've noticed.). Which explains why they aren't moving




Mites don't leave the black crusty "dirt" that classically indicates a flea infestation.

White dandruff = mites

"Dirt" (dried blood, excrement) = fleas

Fleas don't prefer rabbits, but I see occasional infestations.


----------

